# thumb trigger release help!!!



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

going to order gf a thumb trigger release for vday. am looking at the carter Chocolate Lite or a Ember 1 or ember 2. I was wonder if any of you had any feedback on either one are maybe another brand or model for me to check out? thanks for the input!!!


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

midnight_f150 said:


> going to order gf a thumb trigger release for vday. am looking at the carter Chocolate Lite or a Ember 1 or ember 2. I was wonder if any of you had any feedback on either one are maybe another brand or model for me to check out? thanks for the input!!!


ive shot all 3 of the releases stated above i feel your better going with a ember 1 more than a 2 just because it feels awkward shooting it with the hook that way. the chocolate is great also fits your hand nice but is sloped back. imo check out the STAN SX2 if you want a release like the ember cause it puts your hand in a more verticle position also it is more comfortabel than the ember and also try the STAN Shootoff which slopes it back a little which is alot like the chocolate the reason i like them so much better is the amount of adjustability on them and you dont have to switch out spring all you have to do is tighten or loosen the spring to add or lose tension. also the barrel can be literally put just about anywhere to fit your hand and how you shoot imo there the best releases out atm.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

halvy said:


> ive shot all 3 of the releases stated above i feel your better going with a ember 1 more than a 2 just because it feels awkward shooting it with the hook that way. the chocolate is great also fits your hand nice but is sloped back. imo check out the STAN SX2 if you want a release like the ember cause it puts your hand in a more verticle position also it is more comfortabel than the ember and also try the STAN Shootoff which slopes it back a little which is alot like the chocolate the reason i like them so much better is the amount of adjustability on them and you dont have to switch out spring all you have to do is tighten or loosen the spring to add or lose tension. also the barrel can be literally put just about anywhere to fit your hand and how you shoot imo there the best releases out atm.


Im currently shooting the "tru-fire hunter 3d" but I was thinking of investing in a carter or a stan . how much better would either of these be compared to the tru-fire?


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

+1 for the Ember 1!! I've had mine for almost about 8 months or so and I simply love it!! -Chris


----------



## bigdogg2002 (Sep 25, 2009)

*wondering myself*

I have always shot a trigger finger release and was wondering if there is any benifits( I suck at spelling) to shooting a thumb release? prolly sounds like a dumb question but I see alot of serious shooters using them.


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

My favorite would have to be the Scott Ibex. I like the SX2 also.


----------



## johnnyg0168 (Oct 27, 2009)

dumb question, but what is the string for on the sx2 by the front of the release by the hook? never used one and thinking of trying a thumb trigger.


----------

